

Rail worker suspended.. for saving woman's life: Hero 'broke safety rules' - dsr12
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2412098/Rail-worker-suspended--saving-womans-life-Hero-broke-safety-rules.html

======
akulbe
You know, if that were me I wouldn't even give it a second thought. I'd be
able to sleep at night because I knew I did the right thing.

